# Prescribed Dexedrine



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I was rx'ed dexedrine 10mg twice daily in place of my adderall 10 mg three times day. Already I notice that dexedrine is much smoother, and it has alot less side effects (mainly physical ones such as fidgeting, sweating, and dry mouth).


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

I've heard that Dexadrin is much better for a lot of people (namely my mum and sister). Just don't let your cat eat it...my kitty ate 15mg once and he was high for over 24 hours haha


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I was on 30mgs a day and felt nothing from Dex. I far prefer my yummy Adderall XR 30mgs


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Generally alot of people have tried both and found the same to be true. Dexedrine doesn't stimulate the periperhal nervous system so much..but each to their own.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yup, I was just about to say that about the CNS effects. Dex is smoother for me as well but it doesn't help as much with my depression. Once I find something that really does help my anxiety and depression well enough I probably should drop the adderall and go on dex. The CNS effects of adderall are a pain in the ****ing neck. Makes my anxiety worse in a lot of ways as it makes me clearly physically tense, or at least wired which makes other people around me tense. 
Glad to hear you are having a good reaction to it!


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

You mean the PNS effects? Yeah, I have the 10mg barr tabs. I hear the Mallinckrodt (sp?) brand is much better because they collaberated with GlaxoSmithKline on making Dexedrine in the past. I'll try the Mallinckrodt brand next month and see if its any better.

The dex doesn't really raise my anxiety at all where as adderall made me a nervous wreck and my blood pressure and heart rate went through the roof.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Wellington said:


> Generally alot of people have tried both and found the same to be true. Dexedrine doesn't stimulate the peripheral nervous system so much..but each to their own.


The old timers may remember Scrotacles, the pharmacy student who used to post here on the Meds forum. Years ago I asked him what's the difference between amphetamine, dextroamphetamine, and methamphetamine.

He said that amphetamine (which is part of Adderall) has the most peripheral effects, dextroamphetamine (of which Dexedrine is the extended release version -- and available as a generic now) has less peripheral effects. He said that meth had the least peripheral effects, but most CNS effects and thus theoretically the most potential for abuse, though he wasn't sure if in reality it had any more abuse potential than the others. Of course, we all know that perception & image is everything in the drug world and it's hard to find a drug any doctor could legally prescribe that has a worse and more widely know reputation than methamphetamine. That could explain why I'm only aware of one SAS member with a script for Desoxyn (brand name for prescription meth).


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow a prescription for meth! Who would of guessed! What is the brand name for dexedrine. I take 90mg of Adderall.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I knew an ex member here who had prescription for Meth and it worked for that person. But major DUH. He/She tried to rewrite it for more than the quantity. The Doc refused to see her after that. Don't blame him either. *


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, methamphetamine is THE best drug for ADD/ADHD. People say it feels the cleanest, smoothest, and by far works the best. Plus it causes an extra release of serotonin. I looked at the pharmacy drug order system and it seems like desoxyn was discontinued. The bad stigma of meth made this happen, and the idiocy of alot of doctors. It would still be the best drug for ADD if used as prescribed. 

I can't believe he tried to get more Desoxyn pills. I would be happy with whatever I got of that drug for ADD.

The brand name is Dexedrine (made by GSK) or Dexrostat (made by shire, might be discontinued). The generic name is dextroamphetamine, and the best generic manufacturer by far, based on general consensus is Mallinckrodt. Mallinckrodt has some business agreement with the original makers of Dexedrine, GlaxoSmithKline, and people say Mall's generic version is the closest if not equivalent to the brand name dexedrine.

AFter I use up my generic Barr dextro I think the real trial will begin, because barr is supposedly the worst generic form of dexedrine. I'm getting mallinckrodt for sure.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

should I try for Meth?


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I feel dexedrine and klonopin/or any benzo is the best medication combo for SA. Adderall does work but it makes me too fidgety and almost obsessively talkative.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I feel like I am getting cheated because Adderall does not help my SA! GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------

